# Sig P226 Elite



## farley (Mar 15, 2008)

Is the P226 Elite worth the extra money. I am in Canada and it is about 300 more then a regular P226.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

It depends who you ask, but only you can answer that question for yourself. For me, yes it was. I wanted 
a Sig and the beaver tail was a feature I wanted. Plus I like the rose wood grips and the night sights that 
come with it. All of the items would add up to almost $300.00 if added to a standard Sig....


----------



## farley (Mar 15, 2008)

Is the trigger on the elite better then the regular. I love the look of the elite...I am really trying to justify the extra cash.


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

The Elite models come with the SRT (Short Reset Trigger) feature, which some shooters find desirable over the standard models. (The SRT feature can also purchased separately and installed by the owner (assuming that they are familiar with the operation and assembly/disassembly of the pistol) or gunsmith on some standard model SIG’s). You can read more about the SRT feature on the SIG Sauer web site. With the Elite model you're essentially getting the SRT feature, wood grips and night sights.


----------

